# Placenta Supplement



## skinlover (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi I am new here, does anyone heard of DGII(DG2) Cellular Softgel? I was recommended by a friend to this supplement, she claimed it diminished her wrinkles and age spots after few months of consuming the product. Her skin does look radiant and better than before... Tempted to give it a try


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 17, 2017)

She probably has a good skincare routine to go along with it, which would be more responsible for her radiant skin than any supplement, IMO.

(Never heard of placenta supplements, and honestly, I am incredibly skeptical.)


----------



## LipNSmack (Jul 7, 2017)

Are these somewhat similar to glutathione supplements? I heard these are big in Asia.


----------

